# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión

## Valeria González L.

Buenas Tardes,  Nos es grato dirigirnos a ustedes para hacerles llegar nuestros más cordiales saludos y a la vez informarles que *ABF CONSULTORES Y ASESORES SAC*, pone a vuestra disposición su experiencia en el manejo de sistemas de gestión.  *ABF CONSULTORES Y ASESORES SAC*, como proveedores de sistemas de gestión, se dedica a la asesoría, consultoría y capacitación en temas de calidad, medio ambiente y asuntos regulatorios ante Digesa, Digemid, etc., además de otros temas relacionados a elevar la competencia de su organización tales como ISO 9001, ISO 17025, BPM, BPL, BPA, HACCP entre otros. Además de brindar soporte técnico en temas relacionados a los productos desde su desarrollo hasta su inscripción ante los entes normativos.  *ABF CONSULTORES Y ASESORES SAC* está comprometido en brindar a sus clientes un servicio personalizado y apoyo sostenido con la finalidad de satisfacer ampliamente sus necesidades.  Para ello nuestra empresa cuenta con un equipo multidisciplinario de profesionales tales como ingenieros, químicos farmacéuticos, biólogos, entre otros con amplia experiencia en temas relacionados y quienes están continuamente en capacitación y actualización.  Por tal motivo nos presentamos ante ustedes con la finalidad de convertirnos en colaboradores para el crecimiento de su organización.  Para comunicarse con nosotros y conocer más acerca de nuestros servicios, los invitamos a escribirnos a www.abf.com.pe o llamar al teléfono 401 7467 que cordialmente los atenderemos.  Sin otro particular, quedamos de usted.   Saludos Cordiales,  *Valeria González L.* Ejecutivo de Servicios   *ABF Consultores y Asesores SAC* *Av. Francisco Bolognesi 751 - Santa Anita*  (511- 401 7467 Fax511- 478 2887  *ventas@abf.com.pe www.abf.com.pe  PPor favor considerar el ambiente antes de imprimir este mail.ýTemas similares: BUSCO SERVICIO DE DESHIDRATADO (aguaymanto) SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Servicio de maquiila cafe tostado y soluble Servicio de Sistemas de Gestión Servicio de Deshidratado y Molienda

----------

